# Undersheriff Brian Beck



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Undersheriff*

*Brian Beck*

Washita County Sheriff's Office, Oklahoma

End of Watch: Thursday, January 23, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 39
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit
*Incident Date:* 1/23/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Undersheriff Brian Beck and Police Officer Kristian Willhight, of the Burns Flat Police Department, were killed when their patrol cars collided during a vehicle pursuit in Washita County.

Undersheriff Beck had gone to a man's home to serve several felony warrants when the subject fled in his truck. Undersheriff Beck began to pursue the subject and called for backup.

The pursuit lasted for 31 minutes and ended when the subject crashed. Officer Willhight was responding to assist in the pursuit when the two patrol cars collided near Dell City, approximately 3-1/2 miles from where the subject crashed. The subject was also killed.

Undersheriff Beck is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Roger Reeve
Washita County Sheriff's Office
400 N McClary Road
Cordell, OK 73632

Phone: (580) 832-2334

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21921-undersheriff-brian-beck#ixzz2rLym6l33


----------

